# question



## CHIPINSC (Jan 14, 2011)

We have been feeding & bonding with a semi feral ( abandoned last fall by neighbors) she is very sweet and loving towards us. My question is her kittens that were born sometime the week after Easter, when can I attempt to move them into our garage ( mom eats there daily) so that we can keep mom confined to avoid another litter? I know where the 3 kittens are I do think it will be a chore to get them out of the spot they are in. this is the 2nd time I have found them but have been leery of moving them due to being told that mom may abandon them ...we are not able to bottle feed etc. I hope that after I was near there yesterday and the kittens started to come out after mom came to see me & let me "love on her" a bit she then went back in "calling the babies back to her. I dont know if I should grab them while she is at the house eating and bring them to her or wait until she has them out, or get them while she is there. Not sure what her reaction will be if i try it while she is there...HELP !!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Do you know for sure it's 3 kitties she has? By my reckoning, the kitties are approx. 3 weeks old now, so I would just put them in a box, show momacat the kitties in the box and lead her to your garage. I'm sure she will be happy with that. If she lags behind, keep showing them to her, but don't let her jump in the box before you get them to the garage _and close the door_, as she'll likely grab a kitten by the scruff of the neck and jump out with it to take it back to her old spot. 

It's important to handle the kittens as much as possible to socialize them properly to human contact. The kitties need to be handled, petted, picked up and played with. If they're not handled they can remain "wild" and then it's much more difficult to tame them. 

Kitties can be offered kitten cat food (canned) when they're around 4-5 weeks of age, and will likely be weaned by 7-8 weeks. Momacat should eat the kitten food too so she will have lots of milk. Have water available for them to drink (no milk). When kitties are all eating well on their own then you should get momcat spayed. Have a litter tray available that has low sides so that they can climb into it easily (say not taller than 3"). Use ordinary litter, _not_ the clumping kind, as some kitties will eat it and get a bowel blockage. Good luck!


----------



## CHIPINSC (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks for the reply , getting mama spayed is one thing we definitely have planned ... i will try to get them tonight if i can...I am pretty sure there are only 3 this was the 3rd time i have seen them & it has only been those 3 mama is calico and babies are an orange & white , orange tabby & a grey tabby


----------



## Beckie210789 (May 9, 2011)

Just make sure you share pictures of the babies on here so we can all see!


----------

